# Miele CM6300



## Raz (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello lovely people,

Quick advice please if possible. I have a Miele CM6300 coffee machine for nearly 7 years now and never let me down.

There is a noise coming out of the machine like a whining/crying type of noise. The machine functions perfectly is just that noise.

Does anyone know what that can be please or where is it coming from as I intend to fix it myself if I know what part to buy.

Many thanks guys

Raz


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Without some video with sound (upload it to YouTube as unlisted), then link to it here...you can video and simultaneously upload via your smartphone YouTube app. then we can have a listen. Without further information, it might just be the brew unit creaking due to lack of lubrication...or have you recently changed the brew unit?

If the machine needs a repair, their prices can be reasonable.

https://www.miele.co.uk/c/repair-26.htm


----------

